# Should I run DI on my R/O system?



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey all I have an RO/DI unit from my reef tank, its about 4 years old. I am about to be replacing the membrane and the 3 stage filters. My question is for a planted tank should I replace the DI canister or use something else? Also does anyone know of any tips on removing the cap to the membrane housing without having one of them wrenches for it?

Thanks


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

BUMP.....
Anyone know of pros or cons with DI and the planted tank or it must not make a difference?


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

my 2cents,

I assume you will be mixing in non-RO water or adding Equilibrium or something similar to the water in your planted tank?

I'm not sure you will notice any difference if you use the DI or not. I don't think planted tanks are as sensitive as reef setups. I would run a sediment, a sediment/carbon, and a carbon in the 3 stages, and save the "waste water" for your hard water tanks(if you have any).


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Are you keeping soft water fish? If not, I wouldn't waste money and effort on ro at all, most of the stuff you are taking out is used by the plants.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice joshvito, yes I will be mixing regular tap and RO. I guess I will run DI, unless if that isn't great for planted tanks as I may start back up a reef after I move. Unfortunately no hard water tank. 

D9evin, I am only keeping tetras and otos at the moment which are doing great. However I plan on getting a pair of some type of apistos or rams, in hopes of breeding. Ph is very high and water is hard, I figure the plants will probably benefit as well.


----------

